# Got there at long last!!



## bronwen (Nov 21, 2004)

Hello!  I have just adopted a 2 year old girl in the Summer and it is going so well.  People comment that she looks so much like me and everything, not suspecting she is adopted!

We had a LONG wait for her and it was so hard at times.  I got quite depressed sometimes, but it is great now that she is here.

I'd like some make some friends/penpals, who have adopted, as I don't know anyone in the same position as me and it is a major adjustment going from no child to a lively 2 year old!!!  All of my friends work during the day, so that is why I'd like to meet some people to talk about adoption, infertility etc.

We had IVF 2 years ago, which failed and next year we are going for a FET cycle, so that is going to be exciting.  We'd also like to adopt again in the future!!

If anyone out there would like a friend to write to, or meet up (I'm 29 and live in Kent), then please contact me soon.

Bye!


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Bronwen,

Welcome to FF and congrats on the adoption of your daughter.

There are a couple of girls on here at the mo that have only just had their children placed with them, so will no doubt respond to you shortly - Karen and Bex.

Here's a link to their current updates.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,18278.0.html

All the best - please feel free to all join us in the babydust section - place for mummy's to chat -

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=18296.new#new

All the best,

Sue xxxx


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

brand new to site - having had our intial vist from Sw last week was great to read about someone who has ssen it through and adopted.

Hope all is going well - will be looking out to see ahow things go for you

good luck
HHH


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Bronwen

Welcome and Congratulations

We had our two year old move in with us two weeks ago and have her 1 year old sister joining us in 2 weeks time.  I know what you mean about making the adjustment from nothing to a lively two year old.

I am not on that much ayt the minute whilst we settle in to a routine but feel free to IM me and I will reply as soon as I can.

Love
Karen x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Bronwen, congratulations on having your daughter.  I'm sure you'll find plenty of people on the site to chat to.  Good luck with the FET.

HH, welcome to the thread.

Cindy


----------



## HHH (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi bronwen and Karen
Eager to know how you are getting on just a the initial stages of process so would be great to hear some news from those who've done it

Hope you and yours are all well
HHH


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

HHH

Feel free to join the others on the "Looking to start or going through Adoption" (now on part 9) thread, you will see a post from me yesterday listing all our ladies who are going through the process and what stage they are at.

Good luck
Karen x


----------

